# Eating blueberries may cut high blood pressure risk



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Eating blueberries may cut high blood pressure risk – study Eating blueberries may help guard against high blood pressure or hypertension, a new study by the University of East Anglia and Harvard University researchers suggests. High blood pressure or hypertension is one major risk factor for cardiovascular diseases such as stroke and heart disease. About [...]

*Read More...*


----------

